# Obese Nubian



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 2 1/2 year old spoiled rotten Nubian doe that has been morbidly obese for most of her life. The vet told me not to be too concerned but I have not bred her (at least intentionally) because of it. I do have bucks on the premises but do not allow them free access to the does. About 4-6 weeks ago her udder began to fill. She has not gained any additional weight that I can tell but her 'saddlebags' seemed to have dropped a little. Yesterday her udder seemed much larger with her teats angled out to the side. This morning her vulva was puffy but back to normal this evening. Last night she had some clear discharge. Could this be a false pregnancy with an udder this large? Could this be hormonal and related to her obesity? I called the vet last week for a ranch call but he probably won't be out until after the new year. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it possible that she is bred? Could the bucks breed through a fence?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Something is going on there! Either bred or false preg. Can you feel any fetal movement just infront of the udder?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes—it is entirely possible. The weekend workers are not always as concerned as I am about secured gates! I also had a buckling I was late to get castrated and it is possible he stood on something and got her. I am assuming she is bred but am just not sure because of her obesity. If she were any of my other does looking like this she would be delivering now lol! Have you ever seen an udder this full in a false pregnancy?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I cannot feel any movement but she is really tight. 


Goats Rock said:


> Something is going on there! Either bred or false preg. Can you feel any fetal movement just infront of the udder?


 cannot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't necessarily feel anything when they are pregnant. Time will tell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks really preggo and her udder is filling a lot.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> She looks really preggo and her udder is filling a lot.


Still nothing......


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Is she friendly enough you could try bumping her a little? I've only ever done this on a doe that was in labor. But maybe you could feel something.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Is she friendly enough you could try jumping her a little? I've only ever done this on a doe that was in imminent labor. But maybe you could feel something.


I tried but I cannot feel anything. I just have never had a goat with this large an udder for this long who has not delivered. She is a freshener so I have nothing to compare to. She's eating great (no big surprise for this big girl lol) and seems quite happy and content I have her in the barn where I can check on her frequently.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not uncommon for goats to begin developing an udder 6 weeks before kidding! I would give her a dose of selenium in case kidding happens


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree, she really looks pregnant. 
Is she registered? She doesn't look full Nubian at all to me, she looks like a Boer or maybe Boer X Nubian cross (and if that, I'd guess she's low percentage Nubian). That could account for her being a bit fatter than a Nubian would be.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> I agree, she really looks pregnant.
> Is she registered? She doesn't look full Nubian at all to me, she looks like a Boer or maybe Boer X Nubian cross (and if that, I'd guess she's low percentage Nubian). That could account for her being a bit fatter than a Nubian would be.


No-she is not registered. Her mom is a full blood registered Nubian and dad is 1/2 Nubian (from full registered Nubian Doe) and 1/2 Boer (from full blood registered Boer buck). She was an oops baby.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Came home to her grinding her teeth, leaking fluid and pawing the ground. Maybe babies this evening......


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Good luck! Babies or not (My vote is on babies) hope everything goes well (dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly. I vote babies (but,I could be wrong) 2,a buckling and a doeling.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my word ...she's huge! I think she'd give @bisonviewfarm 's spice a run for her money.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wwfarm said:


> View attachment 142691


Wher did you get pack bags to match her coat?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

DANG!!! What a wide load.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is so very pregnant. Just wondering, goats have litters, right?:wow:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> View attachment 142691


@bisonviewfarm lookit this lady! I still think your spice has her beat though. This lady carries like my gracie... all out and high.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> View attachment 142691


Babies?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Babies?


Not yet.....


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> @bisonviewfarm lookit this lady! I still think your spice has her beat though. This lady carries like my gracie... all out and high.


Lol she's close Spice doesnt carry that nice and high though she's saggy.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Lol she's close Spice doesnt carry that nice and high though she's saggy.


This one still doesnt have five toddlers keepin her wake at night..... hahahahaha! Spice is beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How did the night go? Babies yet?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

GoofyGoat said:


> How did the night go? Babies yet?


No! I checked on her until 2:00 a.m. and when I went out this morning she was up asking for breakfast! When I left she was lying down eating her hay--she is obviously very uncomfortable! No discharge this morning but her udder has that shiny look. Have patients this morning but I have someone keeping an eye on her and instructed them to call if it looks like she is going to deliver.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still up high on her sides.
When you see she isn't as big from behind, dropping, the kids are working their way to the birthing canal.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

She’s having steady contractions. Baby(or babies) are on the way!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

(dance) Woohoo! Can't wait to see it/them!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We never asked! What is this doe's name and what type of buckling do you think was the sneaky sire?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> We never asked! What is this doe's name and what type of buckling do you think was the sneaky sire?


She is taking her sweet time with this! Her name is Goldie. She is a 2 1/2 year old first freshener. I do not know who got her! My suspicion is that it was a 5 month old Boer/Nubian buckling that I was keeping as a pet. I was late getting him castrated ( I do not band anymore). I might have a better idea once I see these little ones.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding and good luck Goldie I hope it's smooth and easy!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So exciting! Can't wait to see the surprise babies!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

cbrossard said:


> So exciting! Can't wait to see the surprise babies!!


or "baby" I should have said. With my Nigies I am surprised when I don't get triplets!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

It's 1:30 a.m. She's up and down, pawing, nesting, smelling the ground and now grinding her teeth. She is not vocal but will yawn every once in a while and is constantly looking at her sides. She will shift her weight and elevate her front quarters so I think she is tying to position them.
I am just worried because she was so obese when she got pregnant and I fear there may be multiple multiples.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor baby she really looks like she just wants this over with. She's such a pretty doe though I'm sure you'll get gorgeous babies from her.
Come on missy ....drop them kiddos....!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

They’re here!!!! At 4:45 this morning I heard her cry and ran out to check her. Ran back in to get my coat and she had already delivered two! Five-ten minutes later the triplet. All unassisted and mom is up and attending to them all! 2 bucklings and one doeling. I am so proud of her! I will post pics in a little while.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

How exciting. Congratulations to the doe and her new triplets. 

:goodjob:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! :storkboy::storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations! Can't wait for pictures and to see who the dad was.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> They're here!!!! At 4:45 this morning I heard her cry and ran out to check her. Ran back in to get my coat and she had already delivered two! Five-ten minutes later the triplet. All unassisted and mom is up and attending to them all! 2 bucklings and one doeling. I am so proud of her! I will post pics in a little while.


Pic! Pic! Pics! We NEED see all the spots!

Alrighty @bisonviewfarm Spice needs get to work! She gots some competition here. ☺


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! I, too, think the dam is pretty and hope the kids get some of the coloration.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Pic! Pic! Pics! We NEED see all the spots!
> 
> Alrighty @bisonviewfarm Spice needs get to work! She gots some competition here. ☺


I keep telling her to hurry up but she doesnt listen very well lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! Congratulations! Glad it all went well!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations on your surprise babys! Cant wait to see some pictures


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Pictures.....!

The middle born-buckling-is still pretty weak. I did manage to get several ounces of colostrum in him. His suck is weak but he's happy to eat. The larger ones are up and around but mom paws them quite roughly. They have not nursed yet. She's still passing the placenta and does not want them on her teats yet. I'm monitoring closely in case I have to intervene.

The female is the gorgeous dapple. The smaller male is also dappled but hard to see the dark spots right now.

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my goodness I love them all! The little girl is so gorgeous!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Oh my goodness I love them all! The little girl is so gorgeous!


Thank you! I will keep her. The little buckling will be a bottle feeder so he will become somebody's pet.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful kids. Have you decided who the buck was?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait for pictures and to see who the dad was.


Still not quite sure about dad but the best bet after seeing them, unfortunately, is Goldie's father! He carries the dapple gene and will produce colors, whites and dapples.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, pretty little doeling! A mini-me for mom. I hope the little buckling gains strength.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait for pictures and to see who the dad was.


Still not quite sure about dad but the best bet after seeing them, unfortunately, is Goldie's father!


Dwarf Dad said:


> Yes, pretty little doeling! A mini-me for mom. I hope the little buckling gains strength.


M


Dwarf Dad said:


> Yes, pretty little doeling! A mini-me for mom. I hope the little buckling gains strength.


Me too. I have brought him inside so he doesn't get stepped on. Giving him lots of love and attention.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, but not unexpectedly, having some issues. The little buckling is still floppy although he can hold his head up now. I am giving him colostrum by syringe and he drinks it. 

I cannot get Goldie to eat. She drank up the bucket of warm water I gave her but will not eat alfalfa or grain. My does are usually ravenous after they give birth. She has delivered the placenta and is very protective of her kids but she is still pawing them and will not let them nurse. I was able to milk some colostrum when she was lying down and have bottlefed the other two kids. 

Any suggestions! Thanks everyone who’s following.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh way to go girl! 
They're so sweet!
Maybe some vitamin B for the hunger and a bit of banamine for pain. She's probably uncomfortable and she is a FF, so she might need it. Being over weight she's not used to things stretching and moving the way they did.
I'd take a temp first since banamine can mask fever. 

Hope the little man picks up and enjoy your beautiful babies!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you give b complex and selenium to the babies?? I would start with that.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

jschies said:


> Did you give b complex and selenium to the babies?? I would start with that.


Yes-did that shortly after they arrived.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> Unfortunately, but not unexpectedly, having some issues. The little buckling is still floppy although he can hold his head up now. I am giving him colostrum by syringe and he drinks it.
> 
> I cannot get Goldie to eat. She drank up the bucket of warm water I gave her but will not eat alfalfa or grain. My does are usually ravenous after they give birth. She has delivered the placenta and is very protective of her kids but she is still pawing them and will not let them nurse. I was able to milk some colostrum when she was lying down and have bottlefed the other two kids.
> 
> Any suggestions! Thanks everyone who's following.


Have you taken their temps? If they are above 101.5..... If she is still not lettin them nurse... tie her up and put the kids to her. You may need do this many times a day. Sometimes it takes new ff moms a bit to figure out what to do with the screamers. Did you give them bose or selenium/vit e gel? The kids i mean. It wont hurt mom either. And make sure the floppy kid's temp is that high. Efore feedin him. If lower they cannot digest anything.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I held mom and hiked her leg and after several attempts she did not try to kick her kids. They both were able to latch on for a few seconds. She then let me milk her standing and I gave them that by bottle. I think things are headed in the right direction. The runt still not so well. Still has a low temp. I have him indoors and am trying to warm him.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> I held mom and hiked her leg and after several attempts she did not try to kick her kids. They both were able to latch on for a few seconds. She then let me milk her standing and I gave them that by bottle. I think things are headed in the right direction. The runt still not so well. Still has a low temp. I have him indoors and am trying to warm him.


That is good! Keep doin that until everyone gets the hang of it. I would do it every hour durin the day if possible. You have milked out on both sides too right? To make sure no plugs are in her teats. Warm towels, garbage baag over kid but not head and immersed in warm bath (he gets the warm but stays dry), a heatin pad on low anything to get the lil dude temp up and stay up. Just be very careful with the pad... it can get him too hot quickly.

Also weigh each kid. This way you can see they are gettin enough milk.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally getting the hang of it!


----------



## klee6150 (Jul 9, 2018)

How are things going this morning? Hope all the goaties are okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, keep working with the weak one. 
Hold the kid up and get it to use it's muscles to get stronger to stand on it's own. May take daily sessions for a while. 

When a doe just kids all her babies, always milk some out of mama's teats(both sides) to release pressure, it hurts and a doe will not allow kids to nurse, as it hurts.

Glad things are better.


----------

